# What was the FIRST thing you ordered from Amazon?



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Looking through my old orders (yes I was that bored) and found the first thing I ordered was in 2003 and it was "The New York Ripper" horror movie. 

Also my first Kindle was a K2 bought new in 2010 for $259.00!!!!
My first Kindle book was "Angels and Demons". I had began reading it in paperback and finished it on my new Kindle.

Typing this in commercial breaks while I watch the first second season episode of "The Strain".


----------



## Laterz (Jul 8, 2015)

2006. "The Essential Charlie Chaplin Collection."


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Not sure if this is truly the first thing, but it's as far back as my order history goes:



Purchased in December of 1998.

Bought a Kindle 2 in April of 2009 for $359.00, and the first e-book order, for $0.80, was:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

On July 10, 1997, I ordered six professional books. What a greasy grind I was!  I'm not going to identify them. It was December 1, 1997, before I ordered something I'm willing to own up to. It was a typical obscure Claw book:

Accidental Explorers: Surprises and Side Trips in the History of Discovery



I remember reading it and thinking it was okay but not awesome. It was really intended for high school students, a fact the description hints at but doesn't really say.

My first Kindle order was this on October 11, 2009 (I was a little late getting on the Kindle train).



The good old days, I bought it for $1.99 then, it is $9.99 now. On the other hand, my first Kindle was a K2 for $259.  I bought within minutes of learning that the price had dropped from $299 to $259.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2015)

According to my order history, April 7, 1999 I bought Sailor Moon volumes 1 and 2   Never have had a Kindle, but use the Kindle app. My first digital order though was September 30, 2010 with Slow Hands (The Wrong Bed Book #43) by Leslie Kelly for $0.00 (I read a lot of free romance, erotica for a year or two starting with that one LOL)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The first entry my Order History is the illustrated novel _Delicate Creatures_, by J. Michael Straczynski, on 14Jan2002.

My first Kindle was purchased 14Jun2008, first title appears to have been _Without Fail_, by Lee Child on 2Jul2008.

It really seems like I'd been buying though Amazon before that, but it looks like not.

Mike


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I had to look at my order history to find it. The New Complete Works of Josephus in 2000. I ordered it right after going on a tour of Israel, since the guide referred to Josephus so often. I don't think I've read more than 10 pages of it. Later I got it for kindle (freebie through Gutenberg).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/082542948X?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

December 13, 2003

Tall Ships Calendar with photos by Thad Koza


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I bought several items the first time I shopped at Amazon, including a digital camera and Canon printer. Electronics sure were a lot more expensive back then!


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

2001: A+ All-In-One Certification Exam Guide.

I never did get that A+ Certification. I hated working with hardware. Now, it's all software and networking for this geek.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am pretty sure I have orders that are not showing up. Odd. It goes back to 2002, but I am pretty sure I ordered before that. 

But the first order that shows up in 2002 was an order with 3 items in it.

  

The 2 Bosch tools are for a compact Bosch kitchen machine that still runs and works today. 13-14 years later. The cookbook had been one of my most used cookbooks in the house. The pages are super stained now and dog ears and all, I still use it today. I recommend that to anyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oct 27, 1997: CD of Broadway Cast recording of _Godspell_, and book of piano music for the same. As I recall, a local community theater group was going to be putting it on and we had tickets . . . and I wanted to expose my son to the music ahead of time.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

August 28, 1997: The Reign of the Greyhound (a book); another greyhound book; and Don't Shoot the Dog by Karen Pryor (dog training).

We had adopted our greyhound, Jessie, on Memorial Day that year. 

L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I would swear we ordered from Amazon well before the first order that shows up on the account in November 2002 where is was OBVIOUSLY my husband ordering record albums that included Frankie Lane and Cat Stevens.  What I can't find any record of are the pre-Kindle days when I would order 20-30 paper books at a time rather than driving 90 miles to the nearest bookstore.

My K1 (the original Kindle) was ordered July 1, 2008 for $359! Following that purchase, I had 149 digital book orders in the next 6 months.  Since then I have averaged 500 digital book orders a year...


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Went and checked my ordering history and it's Cream - Royal Albert Hall - London May 2-3-5-6 2005, which I ordered in 2005. Sort of sad now because Jack Bruce said he was for Cream regrouping on a more permanent basis again but it never happened before he died last year.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like Claw is the senior veteran among us, so far: July 1997.

I, too, thought there were things I purchased before October of '97, but maybe not. We were living in England when the Zon opened -- but we had a Compuserve email address!  I know I ordered, for example, from Lands' End -- things could be shipped to the APO address. Not fast . . . but it worked. Still -- while I couldn't get predictably sized and good quality US made stuff in the outskirts of London, I wasn't hurting for books. Which is pretty much all they had at first. 

I would have thought, however, that I'd bought some things when we moved back to the US in the summer of '96. I know, though, we had a different email address here at first.  That might be the hiccup -- I do think it was around October of '97 when the ISP we initially signed up with morphed into Comcast and we've had that ever since. 

I also know I have bookmarks, 'fridge magnets, and at least one coffee mug that were 'gifts' from Amazon. Bookmarks came with every book order. Magnets were random. And the coffee mug was a 'Holiday Gift' one of those early years . . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Looks like Claw is the senior veteran among us, so far: July 1997.
> .
> .
> .
> I also know I have bookmarks, 'fridge magnets, and at least one coffee mug that were 'gifts' from Amazon. Bookmarks came with every book order. Magnets were random. And the coffee mug was a 'Holiday Gift' one of those early years . . . . .


I had some of those coffee mugs, no idea what happened to them. I remember that I read about Amazon.com in a paper copy of USA Today, which sounds incredibly quaint now.

Looking at some of the prices I paid for those early dtb books, particularly in 1990s dollars, I oughtto blush at my kvetching about Kindle books that are over $9.99.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I had some of those coffee mugs, no idea what happened to them. I remember that I read about Amazon.com in a paper copy of USA Today, which sounds incredibly quaint now.
> 
> Looking at some of the prices I paid for those early dtb books, particularly in 1990s dollars, I oughtto blush at my kvetching about Kindle books that are over $9.99.


I know, right!

But they were books that weren't available in local bookstores! Prior to Amazon it was likely one would go without altogether, or pay even more!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

They don't have a date for this video, but I want to say it was 1996:

https://youtu.be/fzetT2j7h1E

and that inspired me to buy a book for a friend as a Christmas gift. So, I think I was shopping on Amazon before 1997, but like the others, my order history doesn't begin until 1997.

I never got a magnet or coffee mug, though.

L


----------



## Laterz (Jul 8, 2015)

Man you guys have been shopping on Amazon WAAAAAAAAAAAY before me.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I know I shopped in 1997 but it isn't showing up.
I have one purchase video for older daughter in 2002.
one in 2010 video for younger daughter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2015)

*From December 2004 (earliest showing in my account, but I think I was shopping from Amazon long before that:*

_World of Darkness Antagonists_ (World of Darkness RPG supplement)
_Kalifornia_ DVD (Now I'm wondering what happened to that DVD because now I'm in the mood to watch that movie again...)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

earliest order i see is July 2000, and it was for the first four Harry Potter books on CD.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

January 21, 2000


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

My record only goes back to 2005 (although I've been ordering since 2000 or so). The first listed item: _Interview with a Vampire_ on DVD. Followed by a few more DVDs for Christmas. 
I used to buy practically all my books in local Barnes and Noble and Waldenbooks stores (the former went downhill, the latter has been gone for years). So initially, Amazon was just for convenience. Then, it has slowly taken over my shopping life. I still miss going to interesting brick-and-mortar stores, particularly great bookstores, but in our area the only interesting store is Whole Foods Market


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

Books


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

Secrets of the Ninja [Paperback] by Kim, Ashida
Ashida Kim
$0.89

Wow... I literally just found that book in a box in the closet and decided to get rid of it. Like yesterday morning.
Synchronicity can be a trip.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Back in November 2002, I ordered a Vines album - presumably for my sister's birthday.

Looking back, the early years seem to have been almost entirely Christmas and birthday presents. Then I ordered _Peut-Etre_ from Amazon France in 2003. Weirdly under-rated little film.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Mine is an order for six books from October 2000, by the likes of Piers Anthony, George R. R. Martin, David Gemmell and Jane Yolen.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'd almost forgotten about the cool stuff I've got from Amazon over the years. Purchased a Nearly Natural 5259 Paradise Artificial Palm Tree , 5-Feet, Green. Still have it and looks good in the corner. It was nice reminiscing down memory lane.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Casio CFX-9850GC Plus Graphing Calculator - August 30, 2002. My first graphing calculator!


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

The Beastmaster on VHS.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

My orders go back to 1998  - I bought an X-Files book audio CD (pre Audible days, obviously). I was surprised to see how few orders I put through Amazon for about the next ten years - I really thought once I had discovered it that I used it all the time as I do now, but apparently I was still getting most of my books and other stuff mostly from shops.

Skimming through my early orders I was surprised at how much I'd paid for some things - prices for books, even paperbacks, that I'd grumble about having to pay now for my Kindle books. My first actual Kindle was the K2 in 2009 - the first you could get in the UK although it still came from the US store - and with import duties it cost me £216 - that's about US$330!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A DVD ... the 2003 P.J Hogan directed _Peter Pan_. Absolutely magical!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

January 12, 2000... Aiwa NSX-MT920 Home Theater Compact Stereo System. Guessing it must have been an order for one of my sons... it would have been to late for a Christmas gift.


----------



## ShariLTapscott (Sep 18, 2015)

The first thing I ordered was a paperback copy of Steven R. Lawhead's Scarlet. It's the second book in the series, and I don't remember where we picked up the first and third book. Huh.


----------



## A.C Louis (Sep 28, 2015)

A graphics card for my computer.


----------

